# Rough Scaled Pythons



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Took delivery of 0.2 Rough Scaled Pythons this evening.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice Fraser, congrats


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I do like this species. 
2.0 next?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Once the bank balance recovers - yes.

i already have my eye on 1.0 but need to gain some good grace with the wife before i approach the subject.



ian14 said:


> I do like this species.
> 2.0 next?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Once the bank balance recovers - yes.
> 
> i already have my eye on 1.0 but need to gain some good grace with the wife before i approach the subject.


Just tell her when you have both genders you can breed them and then they will pay for themselves haha. 

Though have you double checked the 0.2? Always worth doing so, I've definitely been caught out before, but not always in a bad way!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Put a deposit down on a male Rough Scaled Python - once established (he is a 2022 animal) he will be joining my two females.

Would like to add another male as I do prefer to have groups of at least 2.2 of each species.


----------



## R Wall (4 mo ago)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> View attachment 367022


Bloomin beautiful. What a gorgeous animal. Congrats.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

Great species. 👍


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

They were meant to be fussy feedersbut they have each had 8 rat pups with me since I got them.


----------

